# Vape Stand & Gear



## Harryssss

Family get together in the stands

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Silverbear

Intrigued by the black SVD. Where did you find that, or is it just a wrap?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harryssss

Just a wrap. I wrap them to minimize scratches!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow, impressive rack!


----------



## Chef Guest

Nice one brother!

Gives me the inspiration to get finished with mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Did you make that wrap yourself? Or did you order it?


----------



## Harryssss

I`m the DIY type even the stands! DIY

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Harryssss said:


> I`m the DIY type even the stands! DIY


Wow, I never even considered that when I saw them, just took it for granted that they were commercial stands. Well done, Sir. Kudos.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Harryssss said:


> I`m the DIY type even the stands! DIY


 
Damn! That's impressive! Maybe you should start a side line business!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## capetocuba

My new family is now complete minus vape stand!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Harryssss

Stunning will get there some day. You need a show case for your family


----------



## capetocuba

Harryssss said:


> Stunning will get there some day. You need a show case for your family


It seems like you have something that I want and I have something you want!  Such is life ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leon

Very nice. Love the stands boet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss

Well had a look at the stand last night and my o my the family did expand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Harryssss said:


> Well had a look at the stand last night and my o my the family did expand



and what an awesome family you have

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth

capetocuba said:


> My new family is now complete minus vape stand!
> 
> View attachment 8696


What is that wooden Reo like mod?


----------



## capetocuba

rvdwesth said:


> What is that wooden Reo like mod?


It's a Red Sky Cruiser. It has a new owner @Tristan


----------



## rvdwesth

capetocuba said:


> It's a Red Sky Cruiser. It has a new owner @Tristan


interesting ...


----------



## Harryssss

Hybrid prototype @rvdwesth


----------



## Harryssss

No not a Red Sky Cruiser @capetocuba .This prototype will go to 60w +


----------



## capetocuba

Harryssss said:


> No not a Red Sky Cruiser @capetocuba .This prototype will go to 60w +


I'm confused mate ... thought he asked me "What is that wooden Reo like mod?". In my picture that I posted it certainly is a Red Sky Cruiser.


----------



## Harryssss

Sorry @capetocuba I`m still like you would say in Afrikaans "deer die K#k" sorry "mekaar"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

capetocuba said:


> My new family is now complete minus vape stand!
> 
> View attachment 8696



ohh gits! the Red Sky Cruiser is sexy!


----------



## rvdwesth

DoubleD said:


> ohh gits! the Red Sky Cruiser is sexy!


Very - but scarce and expensive compared to Reo.
I like the elec mod function....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harryssss

Ha doing the new edition (Not yet complete)

and will do the Red Sky Cruiser clone later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Harryssss

The Bf of this one to follow


----------



## Chef Guest

capetocuba said:


> It's a Red Sky Cruiser. It has a new owner @Tristan


Actually, I own her now...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## capetocuba

Chef Guest said:


> Actually, I own her now...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


I am happy to hear that mate ... I already heard from a little fairy that you were the new owner. Congrats and enjoy her, she is a stunner!


----------



## Chef Guest

Thanks bud. I actually gave her to @Chocolate Goddess as a pressie. She needed a BF and I figured the red sky would be perfect for her!  

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Harryssss

A new mod is born

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

@Harrysss did you make this stand?


----------



## Harryssss

Yip @VapeSnow Had to do a nail stand for my wife so did one for the vape gear to


----------



## VapeSnow

How much do sum thing like that work out to? R


----------



## Harryssss

need to work it out Mr


----------



## VapeSnow

If you ever decide to sell these stands to the forum members i want dibs on the first one. I really need sum thing like this. And hey awesome job on the stand!!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss

Well what do you need to put in there?


----------



## VapeSnow

I would like it the same as yours. Slots for mechs, reos, ipv, dna and the front part i want small holes to fit my 510 attys and 30ml,15ml and 10ml juice holes


----------



## Harryssss

Ok will have a look into it and let you know Mr


----------



## VapeSnow

Okay thx


----------



## Dr Phil

Dude very nice collection


----------



## zimbovapster

Awesome stuff how does one go by building your own mod??


----------



## Chef Guest

So check this one out for a weekend project! 



Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mario

where can I get those stands?


----------



## Dr Phil

Hahah that's so cool


----------



## Riddle

Chef Guest said:


> So check this one out for a weekend project!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


That is a classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------

